# Remote key not working correctly.



## Dracoro (Aug 23, 2006)

Could be related to my water in passenger problem (resolved I hope!) but here goes.
car: 2000W Audi A6
Lock car with remote - OK
Open car with remote - OK
Leave car for a little while and it does NOT open the car, boot button works ok tho.
Open car with key - OK
Lock car with remote - OK
Open car with remote - OK
and so on.
So the remote 'works' in that it will open and close the car. However, leave the car for a little while and you need to open with the key. Once open with key, the remote works again until.....you get the idea


----------



## Dracoro (Aug 23, 2006)

bttt. Anyone?


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (Dracoro)*

Do you have a second FOB/key and tried to reprgram the primary fob/key?
It sounds like the system recognizes the key once its used (confirmed) and somehow loses the ability to recognize the key after some time.
just curious.


----------



## Dracoro (Aug 23, 2006)

Only have the one key unfortunately.
Anyone any other ideas?
I guess the alarm starts operating 'properly' after a certain time maybe?


----------

